# The best GSD Puppy out of a litter



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,
My gsd bitch is pregnant nd soon she z gonna give birth to her puppies. I need a puppy out of that litter which is best for guarding . Kindly tell me the criteria how can i choose this kind of a puppy out of that litter. What type of behsviour do i need to see in that puppy.
I'll be glad to know your answer. Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The bitch is 11 months old and has soft ears. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...le-gsd-ears-doesnt-stand-all-time-normal.html


Guard dog temperament is seen in the parents. Are the parents guard dog material?
I think you are not in the US, correct?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

If your bitch is that young, how do you know she carries the guard instinct you are looking for? What 'test' did you do on her to check for it? What I mean by that is, did you do training for protection and she exhibits good guarding instinct? Does the sire exhibit the traits you are looking for in a pup? If neither parent has what you are looking for in a pup, you will not get a pup with it. Simple genetics.


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> The bitch is 11 months old and has soft ears.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...le-gsd-ears-doesnt-stand-all-time-normal.html
> 
> ...


Yes , i am not in US. 
And the bitch has the guarding temperament as well. Is that necessary that all puppies will be guard like her ? 
I want the best among these... Just asked that how do i know the best one in puppies...thanx for your answer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

dawnandjr said:


> If your bitch is that young, how do you know she carries the guard instinct you are looking for? What 'test' did you do on her to check for it? What I mean by that is, did you do training for protection and she exhibits good guarding instinct? Does the sire exhibit the traits you are looking for in a pup? If neither parent has what you are looking for in a pup, you will not get a pup with it. Simple genetics.


She is a very good guard though. At night she just behaves like our very personal guard. Our house is large one with big area around belonging to us. She go and check every movement or sound made in any area to figure it out . Somedays earlier she caught a thief in our yard and made him run out of our house. Every moment she is very protective of our boundary. She protects all the family members from anything she considers harmful for us. i tested her protective nature when i put myself in a situation where a person was acting to beat me with stick ..she jumped over him while i was holding the leash. she grabbed the stick nd kept circling around me round and round so that person cant attack me again . So i can hope puppies like her ? But i want to get the best guarding pup out of litter . Any further tips? 
Thnx for your reply


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

